# Potato Salad



## debodun (Jul 7, 2016)

When you make potato salad, besides potatoes and dressing (or mayo), what other ingredients do you add? How small do you cut the potatoes?

The worst I ever had was at an employee summer picnic. The person that made it cut the potatoes in such large chunks (about 1 cu in), it was difficult to eat and they were under-cooked. These huge pieces of potato were doing the backstroke in too much watery mayo and there were no other ingredients. Hardly anyone took any. The person that brought it must have felt miffed because she felt she had to say that knowing how "fussy" everyone was, she tried to keep it a simple as possible and not add things people might not like or couldn't have because of allergies.

I like mine with plenty of extras including but not limited to - crumbled bacon, chopped boiled egg, minced carrots celery and onion; even some chopped green or red bell pepper. Chop the potatoes in about 1/4" cubes and leave the skins on, thank you.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 7, 2016)

We just use potato, mayo and a sprinkling of chives. I agree on ¼¨ sized cubes.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 7, 2016)

I add all the things mentioned above and add a bit of vinegar to the mayo. Instead of cubes, I peel and slice my potatoes, only because my Mother did it that way. I like to make mine the day before. I think it tastes better that way and the next morning you can adjust the seasoning if needed. If it looks to dry I add a bit of evaporated milk to make it more creamy at that time also.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 7, 2016)

Ingredients I use in potato salad......onions, sweet pickle relish, hard boiled eggs, tarragon vinegar, butter, miracle whip, honey mustard dressing, salt, pepper, seasoned salt, mustard seed, basil, sugar and parsley.


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2016)

I slice the potatoes (about 1/2" slices), put then on a baking pan sprayed with olive oil and then spray the tops with olive oil.  I then sprinkle some Cavender's Greek Seasoning (as far as I can tell there's nothing Greek about it, but I've used it in everything for years and years) on them.  Bake potato slices at 400 until they're done and browned.  Chop into cubes.   Combine with onion, chopped sweet gherkins (never pickle relish), celery, green pepper, pimentos if I have some, hard boiled eggs, good mayo, spicy mustard and some red wine vinegarette dressing, with a little apple cider vinegar and some sugar and pepper.  You have to play around with the seasonings until you hit the perfect combination for your taste.  I get rave reviews on the potato salad every time.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Jul 7, 2016)

Diced ham is also very good when added to your favorite potato salad recipe.  I make potato salad by dicing up whole potatoes, peel and all and then adding whatever my favorite ingredients are:  Mayo, egg, onion, celery seed, salt and pepper, paprika and a dab of  sweet pickle relish and a squirt of brown mustard.  Yum!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm a slicer too.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2016)

I like mine with plenty of extras including but not limited to - crumbled bacon, chopped boiled egg, minced carrots celery and onion; even some chopped green or red bell pepper. Chop the potatoes in about 1/4" cubes and leave the skins on ---- 

yep all of that, but sometimes, just chopped celery and onion. Oh, the mayo must be Hellmans.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 7, 2016)

Half inch cubes are just right.  1/4 inch cubes are approaching mashed potatoes.

Hellmans  mayo, west of the Mississippi River,  is called "Best Foods"  and MUCH better than  miracle whip.  IMO


----------



## IKE (Jul 7, 2016)

jujube said:


> I then sprinkle some Cavender's Greek Seasoning (as far as I can tell there's nothing Greek about it, but I've used it in everything for years and years).



Speaking of Cavender's.

I was on the road back in 90 & 91 for eighteen months and only home on weekends......lived in motels and ate out every meal.

Anyway, there was a small restaurant  out in the middle of nowhere that was famous for it's steaks and after I tried it once I was a regular for lunch and every evening for a couple of weeks and always either had a t-bone or porter house for supper.

The waitress was a good looking gal and her and I got pretty chummy and I'd always ask her what the cook seasoned the steaks with but she said that she'd get fired if it ever got out that she told me but I kept on asking her each evening.

On my last night there, after I paid the bill, she stepped around the counter and followed me outside and gave me a goodbye hug and peck in the parking lot and also slipped a piece of paper in my shirt pocket.

When I got back to the motel I read the piece of paper and she had written Cavender's Greek Seasoning on the piece of paper along with her telephone number......nope, never used the number. 

We've used nothing but Cavender's on steaks at home ever since finding out about it.......try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 7, 2016)

Well....I'm going to look for _Cavender's Greek Seasoning next shopping trip._


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2016)

Don't get the low salt variety.  Not good.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 7, 2016)

I am famous for my potato salad and have been asked for it over and over and over for the past 45 years-to the point where I make my daughter make it now because I am so tired of making it. It is a ridiculously simple one-potatoes,hard boiled eggs,a little chopped celery,a little chopped onion,a little mustard and most importantly,Best Foods mayo. Nothing else will do.


----------



## happytime (Jul 26, 2016)

When I make potato salad everything goes in it. Olives,onion, mustard dry, eggs, garlic salt an alittle thyme salt an pepper an the Hellman's mayo. It's good an seems everyone
enjoys it. To much ya think??            An cucumbers


----------



## Falcon (Jul 26, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I am famous for my potato salad and have been asked for it over and over and over for the past 45 years-to the point where I make my daughter make it now because I am so tired of making it. It is a ridiculously simple one-potatoes,hard boiled eggs,a little chopped celery,a little chopped onion,a little mustard and most importantly,Best Foods mayo. Nothing else will do.



*EGGZACTLY*    Mrs. Robinson.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2016)

*Hellmann's and Best Foods* are brand names that are used for the same line of *mayonnaise* and other *food* products. 
It's called Hellmann's east of the Rockies and it is the best, as Mrs. Robinson describes.


----------

